# A few short questions.



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone have experience living in Tijuana?
I have an apointment set with an estate agaent type of person to look at apartments, I am going to ask him these questions as well but I dont want to get into the conversation knowing nothing about these things.. so 
first....I know that I can bring my Husky with me to Mexico, I have all the information to get take my dog with me.. but what about my cat.. is it even safe to bring him there? He is a Siamese and he goes out doors as he pleases so I dont really know what peoples feelings on cats are in Tijuana. I know that you cant speek for everyone but is it like in the US?
second....I want to know what the average is for utilites .. water, sewer, gas, tv homephone
third.. how easy is it to get home phone and tv.. what is the process?


----------



## Lann1011 (Feb 11, 2012)

I would never let either of my cats go outdoors anywhere on the planet. I love them to much to risk them getting hurt, run over, poisoned, stolen and sold to an animal research lab, abused, set on fire, shot with a gun, kicked, stabbed. Do you see where I am going with this? These things happen to animals every day. 

My cats are my kids, and I love them to much to EVER take a risk to their lives.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Our cats are indoor/outdoor here in the USA. Our house in Mexico is, typically, behind walls and gates, and the walls are too high, and our cats too old for them to climb them. So, when we move to Mexico, we see no reason not to continue to let them go outside because they really can't go wandering the the neighborhood and be at risk.

Funny, after typing this how it reads the same as modern parents must feel with kids these days, not the same as when we grew up...that's a shame.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

mstever said:


> Does anyone have experience living in Tijuana?
> I have an apointment set with an estate agaent type of person to look at apartments, I am going to ask him these questions as well but I dont want to get into the conversation knowing nothing about these things.. so
> first....I know that I can bring my Husky with me to Mexico, I have all the information to get take my dog with me.. but what about my cat.. is it even safe to bring him there? He is a Siamese and he goes out doors as he pleases so I dont really know what peoples feelings on cats are in Tijuana. I know that you cant speek for everyone but is it like in the US?
> second....I want to know what the average is for utilites .. water, sewer, gas, tv homephone
> third.. how easy is it to get home phone and tv.. what is the process?


As far as I know most people do not let cats run free in Mexico on the border. There are just too many ferel cats and dogs around. If he is fixed it will be hard for the cat to fight for territory as the male ferels will not usually allow a male to stay for long. They can be quite aggressive in my experience. If it is a female fixed it might be different, I don't know.

Water is about $75.00 pesos per month for a house, in an apartment it probably is included, no sewer charges. Line lines you go with a proof of address to the Telmex or Nortel office to get a plan and pay a deposit, not hard to get unless the person before you did not pay up to date and you will not get a land line until you or the landlord [highly unlikely] pays the bill, normally this is the way to get a land line. Trying to change from Nortel to Telmex if a bill is unpayed at your address is almost impossible unless you pay the overdue bill first. This is the first thing they check. Cost for local is cheap but long distance outside Mexico and to cell phones inside Mexico is expensive. Best to use cell phones unless you call locally a lot. IMO 

Gas is mostly propane in 40 lb. tanks and you pay a truck that comes around to replace it for about $500.00 pesos or less. Some places have natural gas underground.

Any Cablemas office will get you internet and cable TV set up for about $550.00 pesos per month. Again if the previous renter did not pay his bill the same as getting a land line applies. The modem will be given to you when the installer comes to do a hookup [free]. The only English on cable is some movies and a few San Diego channels. 

Another thing. Don't expect reality companies and landlords to know about unpayed bills at the rental. If they do know don't expect to get an answer other than: Yes. all is in order. You will find out later how much it will cost you if there is a problem. Also don't expect to be compensated for anything, just accept it the way it is or check before signing a lease. Buyer beware is the policy on the border. If you don't want to rent it someone else will attitude in the cheaper rentals. In expensive rentals it is more professional, I think.


----------



## Lann1011 (Feb 11, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Our cats are indoor/outdoor here in the USA. Our house in Mexico is, typically, behind walls and gates, and the walls are too high, and our cats too old for them to climb them. So, when we move to Mexico, we see no reason not to continue to let them go outside because they really can't go wandering the the neighborhood and be at risk.
> 
> Funny, after typing this how it reads the same as modern parents must feel with kids these days, not the same as when we grew up...that's a shame.



So you have a ready made "Catio" for your cats, neat. My one cat is about as smart as a shoe, so he would still require supervision even in enclosed places. He would eat a rock if I would let him. But he is very sweet, just not clever.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Most expats chose Tijuana because they commute daily to San Diego or they don't have the means or documents to go further south . I would check on Playas de Tijuana or Rosarito if possible . Try the Baja Nomads forum for mas info .


----------

